# Advice needed for first time showing my Clydesdale x cob



## Tayto (13 April 2013)

Hello,

I have recently bought a Clydesdale x cob and plan to enter some local shows with her. I would like to do some in hand classes with her but am unsure how I should turn her out.

I have seen pure Clydesdales with the fancy sticking up ribbons (rubbish description) but as she is a x cob would this be the correct attire?

Pics of her on my page if you want to have a look to see what you think would be best attire.

For myself, I was thinking a hacking jacket with beige jodhpurs, long black boots, shirt and stock. Does that should ok?

Also, when showing, can I carry my long whip? She is not great at trotting up so sometimes needs a tap with my whip to get her moving.


----------



## mrogers (13 April 2013)

If she isn't a pure bred Clydesdale then she shouldn't be turned out like one. For inhand I always prefer to see jacket, shirt,tie and trousers which imo look a lot more professional. You should also have a hat on your head of some type. As for whip, check the rules, some schedules will say whip not to exceed 30inchs


----------



## jojo5 (13 April 2013)

^^^^^^^absolutely this for in hand, and do take note of the comment re length of stick - some stewards will not allow long ones.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 April 2013)

Pictures , I want pictures I have got one too a Clydesdale/ welsh section D . I would love to see another.


----------



## Tayto (16 April 2013)

Hi goldenstar, I haven't figured out how to upload photos into a thread but if you go onto my profile you should be able to see a pic of her there. I will try to upload some more when I have some good ones


----------



## Moody-Mare (16 April 2013)

She's beautiful! I do love her! My girl has clydesdale in there too.. They are very different though..

Just get her v clean and neat and tidy for you!  She looks so sweeeeet! What height/age is she?


----------



## Tayto (16 April 2013)

Thank you! I will have to get some better pics of her but I always forget! She is 15hh and rising 8. I think she is stunning but obviously I am biased!


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 April 2013)

How about showing her in ridden cob classes at local level.  How would feel about clipping her out.

This is what a clipped, but not hogged, Clydesdale x RID looks look.
She would look very similar to your horse left unclipped.

Good luck with whatever you do.


----------

